# I Want A Site Like This?



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

HEY,

I WANT A SITE LIKE THIS: WWW.UNLEASHEDCLOTHING.COM

ARE THERE ANY COMPANIES OUT THERE WHERE I CAN BUY THIS TYPE OF CUSTOMIZABLE SITE FROM AND DESIGN IT MY SELF (MOST BE USERFRIENDLY)

WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK MY BEST OPTION IS TO TRY AND GET A SITE FUNCTION AND LOOK SOMEWHAT LIKE THIS....WITH MY OWN DESIGNS OF COURSE!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, there's no way to buy a customizable site like that that you can design yourself.

If you don't know HTML and web design, then you would need to hire a web designer to create a site like that for you.

PS. Please don't type in all caps


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you might find an overall template that you would like at this site. They have a very wide selection of looks and most are very well designed, especially the Flash sites. Be aware of the assets and liabilities of Flash.

In order to get the graphics that you want for the first page you will have to find a graphic designer to do that. However, that look is widely done and shouldn't present a challenge.

Web Templates, Flash Templates, Website Templates Design - Template Monster

A little side note. I think many times people will stumble across a site that they like and tend to focus on the big picture, that is, the main graphics.

Many times there are a whole bunch of elements that are done very deliberately in order to achieve the look and feel. For instance, the product shots should be really well executed. They should be professionally light and photographed with a quality lens that is able to capture detail in an optimal way. No, point and shot cameras will not do the best job.

If you like that site, take a lot of time and analyze all the pages and elements before you attempt to do something similar.

good luck.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

nimo05 said:


> HEY,
> 
> I WANT A SITE LIKE THIS: WWW.UNLEASHEDCLOTHING.COM
> 
> ...


 
Well there are some ways for the novice to do this..... You can use software like zencart or oscommerce....both are opensource software and you can find tons of templates to use to add to the layout. I use creloaded....which is oscommerce with a bunch of added funcionality. If you have deep pockets then I would suggest contracting a developer to do it.  I just created this site Poetry In Motion Productions, P.I.M.P. in about 2 hours using zencart. No content yet...but this is just a spinoff of some ideas I had for another tshirt line. my main site Good Tease - Good Tease - Sexy Tees For Sexy People is done in creloaded. You can look it up on google and there are tons of forums to get some great information and step by step ways to add to the customized feel. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

goto citymax.com its 19.99 a month and u can customize it however u want very easy and you can even make it look better its not a biggy . they even have easy tutorials check it out 10 days for free, im getting my website done over there. i can change the theme any sec i want and evry easy template base u can choose from 100s or you can create ur own backgrounds. i sounded like a marketing guy for them hahahah anyways check it out uit might wrok for ya


----------



## eProdigy (Mar 16, 2008)

Personally I like the site that you have now. It looks clean. I'm a Webmaster and I know a nice site when I see one. If you would like the ability to have more control over your site, I could understand more.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

As mentioned earlier, if you're not a html or flash junkie, your best bet is to hire someone to do it for you.

You can also use free templates that are swarming all over the internet. Those require minimal html knowledge and allow you to make changes here and there.
From what i remmeber, if you pay a small fee of like 20 dollars, you can even remove the little "template by soandso" on the page so that it looks genuine.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

You can try to buy templates at templatemonster.com and boxedart.com.
They have uber-cool web templates!


----------

